# Please review and give your valuable feedbacksto my new website



## saurabh.kakar05 (Apr 7, 2009)

Hey Guys,
My website is ready and following is the link...Please have a look and give feedback ...waiting for your valuable suggestions...Criticism is welcomed....



Home Page Fivesportees


----------



## taricp35 (Dec 10, 2008)

Cool site. Just a few things that I see is that some shirts are mock-ups and some are real pics. Choose one or the other but don't mix them stay uniform. Also, this is just my personal preference, I did not see any contact information. I do not like sites that do not have contact information. If I can't pick up the phone and contact the seller if i have an issue then I don't buy from that site. Just something to think about.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

I agree on the contact info and the banners are scrolling too fast. I am looking at the designs and before i can even read the first few words, a new banner appears. Slow it down. You have a lot of wording on the banner (wall) and the shirts. I no they are the same but I had to actually watch it again to see that.

Add** Also agree on going one way or the other. Either mocks or real pics but not both.


----------



## TiD (May 8, 2008)

saurabh.kakar05 said:


> Hey Guys,
> My website is ready and following is the link...Please have a look and give feedback ...waiting for your valuable suggestions...Criticism is welcomed....
> 
> 
> ...


As a general rule of thumb, i like to use 8 seconds between each slide.

the "Welcome to fivesportees, Enjoy Shopping." is sitting in the middle of now where and looks odd.

Your logo looks out of place.

It looks unprofessional to have "Test" anywhere on your website.

Your FIFA banner ad is a broken link.


----------



## saurabh.kakar05 (Apr 7, 2009)

Hi TiD,
Thanks for the feedback.
May i know where you have found the "Test" word...i really want to remove it...please let me know.


----------



## djven_om (May 6, 2010)

nice and simple magento site


----------



## gilcalisto (May 10, 2010)

It looks good! Have a look also on the delivery info link because it is broken. I agree that the logo doesn't match.


----------



## TiD (May 8, 2008)

saurabh.kakar05 said:


> Hi TiD,
> Thanks for the feedback.
> May i know where you have found the "Test" word...i really want to remove it...please let me know.


Just look on the front page. It's right there....


----------



## wedydit (Mar 10, 2010)

i think the problem with your mock ups is that everyone can tell they are mock up check emptees or google search you can find some really good mock ups i use them on my site 90% of people cant tell there mock ups so i can combine them and real photos of people wearing them without much problems. Shirts look different on everyone mock ups better help the see how it will look on them. Real shirts show quality of shirt and print



-----------------
www.wedydit.com


----------



## Fr4nk13 (Feb 10, 2010)

Magento Templates-Master "Absolute Theme"

I've used it before, building a site for a local business who didn't have much money to invest in a custom design.

Watch out for your logo looking out of place.


----------

